# No more square butt?



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

OKAY  Millie is going to the groomer again on Friday because her square butt is bothering me, lol.

So...should I have her put into a cut like Sagan's lamb OR the modern like this black dog? Does Millie have enough fluff to look good in either of these? Which one would she look best in?

This is basically how much fluff she has right now - http://www.poodleforum.com/attachments/poodle-pictures/11228d1279474053-judge-my-poodle-img_7880.jpg

I want my baby to look prettttty!

http://www.poodleforum.com/attachme...aircut-he-wants-introduce-friend-shorter4.jpg

OR

http://www.groomers.net/discus/messages/126/170671.jpg


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I think she would look very pretty if you took the body down shorter (more tailored) to accentuate her angles. Don't take to much off her legs, as she doesn't have much to begin with. 

Here's a couple of pics of a dog I did the other day and while the owner likes the body VERY short (4f their request), it shows sort of what I'm talking about. She also had been spay'd about 3 weeks ago, so she's still got a diviot in her front leg where they shaved it for the IV.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

That last picture you posted is Michelle Breen with her groom. I just want you to realize that Michelle is a shower, breeder and groomer and she also is very flambouyant with her stylized grooms. I happen to love it and it grows out well. The little puppy with the pink ears is still in puppy coat fluff so its not a good one to have your groomer imitate. The one thing that Michelles dog has as well as the pretty white female, they have been clippered very close on the back of the upper thighs....down to the natural bend of the back leg....at that point the hair is left longer and grown into a fluffier hock. It gives more CURVE to the entire rear end rather than looking so boxy.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> That last picture you posted is Michelle Breen with her groom. I just want you to realize that Michelle is a shower, breeder and groomer and she also is very flambouyant with her stylized grooms. I happen to love it and it grows out well. The little puppy with the pink ears is still in puppy coat fluff so its not a good one to have your groomer imitate. The one thing that Michelles dog has as well as the pretty white female, they have been clippered very close on the back of the upper thighs....down to the natural bend of the back leg....at that point the hair is left longer and grown into a fluffier hock. It gives more CURVE to the entire rear end rather than looking so boxy.


P2P - Millie is not yet 6 months so she is still in puppy fluff coat as well - but her coat DOES look very different from Sagan's - and he is only a month or two younger than her (i think?). Why would this be? Because her coat is shorter?

Also P2P, I really like Michelle Breen's groom - do you think this is something that is practical for me to keep up with Millie as a companion dog? I would like to have her in a long, stylized coat like that during the winter, but if it is unrealistic, be honest, ha ha. Also, would a regular groomer be able to do that or would I want to find a show groomer or something? 

Before joining PF I was always content with the Kennel clip, but now I see all these beautiful dogs with gorgeous clips and I just want to try them! Ha ha!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Cameo said:


> I think she would look very pretty if you took the body down shorter (more tailored) to accentuate her angles. Don't take to much off her legs, as she doesn't have much to begin with.
> 
> Here's a couple of pics of a dog I did the other day and while the owner likes the body VERY short (4f their request), it shows sort of what I'm talking about. She also had been spay'd about 3 weeks ago, so she's still got a diviot in her front leg where they shaved it for the IV.


Thank you for this picture! I will bring it to Millie's groomer! I think she would look better with her body a little shorter - and I bet it would feel better with all this heat!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

if she's still a pup what about a euro puppy clip (Junior lion) i think it looks So nice on them- but is still puppyish


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Michelle Breen's groom would be entierly hand scissored, and many groomers aren't up to that standard, and the ones that are you need to be prepared for that sort of groom to cost a LOT as it takes a lot to do! It's not difficult for you to maintain so much, it's just time consuming to do in a parlour (I can do 4-6 small dogs in pet trims, in the same time it takes to scissor a standard) so it may not be practical to get done from your wallets point of view! LOL!

Cameos pic would be much more do-able really, with a clipped body (No shorter than a 4F, perhaps a 3 or a snap on comb or something) and the butt shaped a bit nicer like p2p pointed out, and tidy up her legs but leave them long for some shape.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

neVar said:


> if she's still a pup what about a euro puppy clip (Junior lion) i think it looks So nice on them- but is still puppyish


I looked at that - but is that another one that would be too much for an ordinary groomer, lol? Gosh, I guess I just need to learn how to groom!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> Michelle Breen's groom would be entierly hand scissored, and many groomers aren't up to that standard, and the ones that are you need to be prepared for that sort of groom to cost a LOT as it takes a lot to do! It's not difficult for you to maintain so much, it's just time consuming to do in a parlour (I can do 4-6 small dogs in pet trims, in the same time it takes to scissor a standard) so it may not be practical to get done from your wallets point of view! LOL!
> 
> Cameos pic would be much more do-able really, with a clipped body (No shorter than a 4F, perhaps a 3 or a snap on comb or something) and the butt shaped a bit nicer like p2p pointed out, and tidy up her legs but leave them long for some shape.


Thanks FD! Wanna come visit the States and groom my dog? LOL! 

I found this picture on PF - would this also be more doable?http://i311.photobucket.com/albums/kk480/special_kd/Jolie08082.jpg


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Gosh, isn't that a wonderful photo of dog and girl? That dog is also hand scissored but its more doable so take that photo to a groomer.


----------

